

Sure google appengine scales, but is it also fast? - petervandijck

(Since scaling != speed necessarily)
======
petervandijck
I'm just wondering, coz scaling is nice, but speed is more important to me. On
Amazon, I can just dedicate more server power to get more speed, on Google I
can't.

